# Computer Won't Boot



## TannerDingle (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello!

I'm having trouble with my first custom built PC. I have all the parts required and every cable is plugged into where it's supposed to be. Once I plug it all in and turn on the PC, the fans spin and the LED on my keyboard and mouse turn on, but that's it. The LED on my GPU (EVGA GeForce 1060) doesn't turn on but the fan spins a little while its turned on. Could the problem be the CPU? I purchased a used core i5 off of ebay to save on money. It came in static free packaging and everything seemed to work so there could be a problem there that I'm not seeing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Could you let us know what we are working with? What is the make and model number of everything in the PC?

Also, see this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------

